# disable HBA



## storageguy (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello FreeBSD gurus,

I am using HP AE312A (re-branded Qlogic QLE2462) HBAs connected to an FCP SAN. They appear to be using the native isp driver. Is there a way to temporarily disable an HBA in FreeBSD?

Thanks!


----------



## storageguy (Mar 27, 2013)

I forgot one piece of critical information. I am running FreeBSD 8.2.

Please let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2013)

storageguy said:
			
		

> I forgot one piece of critical information. I am running FreeBSD 8.2.


Please upgrade to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## mav@ (Mar 27, 2013)

storageguy said:
			
		

> I forgot one piece of critical information. I am running FreeBSD 8.2.



There is no possibility to disable some bus or device in CAM. But there was new possibility to disable HBA device driver attachment with loader tunables added recently. As I can see, it is not present in any of existing release, but merged to 9 and 8 stable branches. Planned soon FreeBSD 8.4 release should probably get it.


----------



## storageguy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you both for the information. Unfortunately, upgrade is not an option right now due to application requirements.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2013)

storageguy said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, upgrade is not an option right now due to application requirements.


Which are? There isn't much difference between 8.2 and 8.3 (besides the fact that one is supported and the other is not).


----------

